# [INFO COLLECT] Brick / No brick Serial numbers



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey Guys,

NOTE: If you posted on my XDA thread. Please dont post here. Thanks!

I've been dealing on andirc.net with people with bricks. some guys have bricked on fryo and others on GB.

You can find your S/N under your battery. or by typing adb devices

it should show your serial number.

If you have bricked. Please post your serial # / rom / radio

also, if you are not bricked, please just post your serial #.

Im going to make a DB of this. To see whats up.

The decoding process:

HTYMDAABBBBB
HT = Vendor HTC
Y = Year (9 = 2009)
M = Month (hex 1...C = 1 - 12 months)
D = Day (hex 1...9A..Z = 1 - 31 days)
YY = Part Code -> S0 = Thunderbolt
ZZZZZ : Identification Number (decimal)

UPDATE: I wrote some code to decode these serials. Im going to be putting up a site. where people can enter their serial and it will keep it in a db. and people can see it.

Here is the src: http://mrcellphoneunlocker.com/decode.phps


----------

